# Bosch Colt trim router



## echdal (Jan 19, 2012)

Does anyone own the Bosch Colt variable speed trim router? Is it a good router, or is there another trim router someone would recommend? Let me hear from those of you who have them and have used them? I am looking for something light weight for rounding over and simple routing. Thanks


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Powerful little tool. Have used it for years, a good one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

Great little router but I will suggest you look at the Trend T4 and the DeWalt 611pk kit they both are PLUNGE routers and that's a big plus for a trim router and the T4 is only about 100.oo bucks for the same HP as the other two.
Just a note ,,,,,Porter Cable has one just like the DeWalt same pee out of the same pod you could say.

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328886996&sr=1-3

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00982727000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/26775-colt-dewalt-side-side.html

==



echdal said:


> Does anyone own the Bosch Colt variable speed trim router? Is it a good router, or is there another trim router someone would recommend? Let me hear from those of you who have them and have used them? I am looking for something light weight for rounding over and simple routing. Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

echdal said:


> Does anyone own the Bosch Colt variable speed trim router? Is it a good router, or is there another trim router someone would recommend? Let me hear from those of you who have them and have used them? I am looking for something light weight for rounding over and simple routing. Thanks


Hi David - Welcome to the forum. I've got one. Very handy little router. Definetly needs the variable speed. Size/weight makes it very versatile and I bought the installer kit with it which has an offset base, tilt base, roller guides and some other stuff I haven't figured out. About the only other trim router I can think off that would be close is the Ridgid 2401 and, I think, they run about the same money, just more accessories available for the Bosch.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi David,

I have 2 Colts, 1 on a Shark Pro CNC and 1 with the kit that includes the bases. It is a good little router.

The kit does not include a plunge base. Bosch is planing to make a plunge base available in the near future so I am waiting for that to add to the kit.

I have been looking at the Dewalt DWP611PK which looks like the 1.25 hp Porter Cable kit. Looks like the only difference is color and price.

If I could only have one I would probably go for the Dewalt or Porter Cable for the extra power they would give.

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

David, 
There is a difference in the Dewalt and the PC, Dewalt is variable speed and the PC is single speed.

Sorry about that!
Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Th PC is VS also , see picture below

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 450 1.25 HP Compact Router: Home Improvement


Technical Details

Ergonomically designed to allow for comfortable and assured, single handed control
Durable 1.25HP motor delivers the power to meet the toughest applications
Soft-starting motor features full-time electronic feedback that maintains motor speed through the cut
Adjustment ring enables controlled bit depth changes to within 1/64-inch
Depth ring and clamping mechanism combine to ensure motor remains locked in position

Product Description
Ergonomically designed to allow for comfortable and assured, single handed control . Durable 1.25HP motor delivers the power to meet the toughest applications. Soft-starting motor features full-time electronic feedback that maintains motor speed through the cut. Adjustment ring enables controlled bit depth changes to within 1/64". Depth ring and clamping mechanism combine to ensure motor remains locked in position. Large, low-pressure spindle lock button allows for comfortable, single wrench bit changes. 



MEBCWD said:


> David,
> There is a difference in the Dewalt and the PC, Dewalt is variable speed and the PC is single speed.
> 
> Sorry about that!
> Mike


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Th PC is VS also , see picture below
> 
> ...



Bob,

I thought the Porter Cable was variable speed too but it has the full-time electronic feedback but never says variable speed. If you enlarge the picture of the Porter Cable you will notice that there is not a speed switch where the Dewalt has one. Unless they have it in another location and don't show it in the picture I think it is single speed.

Here is the link for the pc450 on the Porter Cable site, it does not say that it has adjustable speed variable speed:

Porter Cable Product Details for 1.25HP Max Torque Compact Router Fixed/Plunge Combo Kit - Model # 450PK

I think it should be VS but there must have been some kind of deal made that theirs is single speed and DeWalt got the VS model to sell.

Just my observance of the information I could find quickly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You may be right I don't have to be sure 
hahahahahahaha but it would be a big error on PC part if it didn't have one. 

maybe someone that has one will jump in on that one.

But I did get you all worked up right Mike LOL 


==





MEBCWD said:


> Bob,
> 
> I thought the Porter Cable was variable speed too but it has the full-time electronic feedback but never says variable speed. If you enlarge the picture of the Porter Cable you will notice that there is not a speed switch where the Dewalt has one. Unless they have it in another location and don't show it in the picture I think it is single speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I looked at the picture again, still don't see "that little knob on the side with numbers on it"

Just called Porter Cable and talked to company rep. Tim said Porter Cable and DeWalt are just different divisions of the main company. The Porter Cable unit is single speed and the Dewalt unit is variable speed but they are basically the same unit with only small differences.

Hope this clears up any confusion,
Mike


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> You may be right I don't have to be sure
> hahahahahahaha but it would be a big error on PC part if it didn't have one.
> ...


You were posting while I was using my one finger on the key board and talking at the Porter Cable rep at the same time. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't giving the wrong information to anyone.

No problem, that's how we figure it all out!!

Buy the way Dave if you get the Colt and don't want to wait for the plunge base to come out then look at this post from 2008by none other than bobj3, looks good

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7607-colt-plunge-base.html

Hope we have helped,
Mike


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*Colt router*

I have the Colt and am very pleased with. The size and variable speed make it a very useful tool. I am tending to make it my first choice router. The only drawback is that it doesn't have the plunge base but I guess you make one like shown above. 

I think that Dewalt is a fine router too and you can get the plunge with it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just a note,if you want a plunge base for your Colt the DeWalt base will work but you must do a little bit of rework to it and the Colt.

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DNP612...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1329151578&sr=1-2

Or Use the PC base it's almost the same as the DeWalt

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 4514 Plunge Base for Compact Router: Home Improvement


==


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Porter-Cable & DeWALT are both Black & Decker brands.

MikeD.


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

Can you elaborate on what the fixes or mods are to make the Colt fit? Which would be easier to fix?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don, the easiest solution is to wait for the Bosch plunge base, it's coming.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Don

Easy rework the DeWalt base must open it up a LITTLE bit so the Colt can just drop in and be locked in place..

The DeWalt hole is 2.710 and the Colt base is 2.784 OD, but you need to take the yellow cap off the dewalt by removing the 5 screws in the top once you have that off remove the motor guide pin and but it in a small plastic bag for safe keeping so you can still use the dewalt base the dewalt motor as well.

Next you need to remove the motor lock on the dewalt base, it's that square steel block of steel in the base, take a steel pick in one hand a magnet in the other hand and pop of the Very small c-ring on the small pin, the magnet will help when it comes free,it's one of the JS rings type, put it a safe place you will need to put it back in place.

Once you have the pin out remove the lock block from the base and put it a safe place.

Now you are set to open the hole up a little ,chuck up a 2 1/2" sanding drum in the drill press, set it so it can go any deeper than 2 1/4" deep in the dewalt base from the top edge of the yellow plastic part you back in place,right...lock your drill press quill in the hole of the dewalt with care sand out the hole to 2.785", start with a 180 grit and then chuck up a 220 grit ,note you don't want go down any deeper that 2 1/4" plus you don't want to remove the dog stop in the dewalt motor mount base..it's a must have item so the dewalt motor will work also.

That's about it now the Colt will fit right in the dewalt hole once you have that done put the square lock back in the dewalt with the steel pin and c-clip then put the Colt in the hole and now you have a plunge base for the Cole and The DeWalt.

You don't need to do much the Colt other than sand it a little bit to remove any burs of Alum.that you have may putting in place, time after time in the Colt motor base.note if you put the dewalt motor back in you will need to put the guide pin back in place.

Hope this helps

PS you may want to put a 1/2 hole cir.in the dewalt base so you can get the the red lock button on the Colt .it's not needed because you can pull the Colt easy to change the bits.

===

Take your time it's a one time thing that can be done easy



=======




DJeansonne said:


> Can you elaborate on what the fixes or mods are to make the Colt fit? Which would be easier to fix?


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*colt base*

If Bosch is making one, I think I will wait for it.
Thanks for the info.


----------

